# 3 blind athletes need plane tickets ASAP.



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

Really long story short a good friend of mine and her goal ball(http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Goalball) team need 3 plane tickets to Detroit. They had a donor lined up, but they backed out with 2 weeks to the trip. They are looking for mile/ ticket donations. There is a nonprofit in place so this would be tax deductible. Please pm me.

Thanks


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

got 2, need one more









thanks


----------

